

Ask HN: Outside of YC, where are good places to find startup mentors - confiscate

Assuming you&#x27;re not yet in an incubator, where would best some good places to find mentors?
======
calcsam
Email founders of seed / Series A startups in adjacent spaces. Tell them you
really admire what they're doing, and would love to get their take on the
thing you're doing -- could you grab coffee for 30 mins?

Don't ask them to be mentors, just get their feedback and let the relationship
evolve organically from there.

